# Ohne Internet Portage nutzen?

## Lava186

Hallo,

ich würde gerne versuchen in den nächsten Tagen von SuSE Linux auf Gentoo Umzusteigen.

Ich habe dies bezüglich ein paar Fragen die mir etwas Kopfschmerzen machen.

Das erste wäre, wo liegt denn der Unterschied von einem Stage3 und Stage1 Tar archiv?

Mir ist zwar klar das Stage1 komplizierter sein soll, aber ganz genau wieso und warum versteh ich nicht, da für mich auf den ersten Blick nur ein Unterschied auffiehl und das war die größe des Archivs. Stage1 ist so um die 34MB groß was mich etwas irritiert da eben Stage3 115MB groß ist  :Shocked: 

Die 2.Frage die mich schon länger beschäft ist Portage.

Portage braucht ja Internet um Gentoo auf dem neusten Stand zu halten, ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, nur hab ich damit ein kleines Problem. Ich sitze hier mit einem 56k Modem und mein Modem scheint nicht wirklich mit Linux komunizeren zu wollen, mein Suse kann jedenfalls nicht online gehen...nunja ist es denn irgendwie möglich die ganzen Portagepackete auf einer DVD/CD zu kaufen zumindest die Packete die auch wirklich Open Source bzw. kostenlos ist...hatte schon mal in ein Portage Snapshot reingesehen und auch gesehen das VMWare mit dabei ist was ja kostenpflichtig ist...

es würde zwar gehen mit dem PC zu jemanden zu gehen der DSL hat, aber ich finde das es keine Lösung ist sonder eine Verschiebung des Problems auf einen anderen Zeitpunkt, denn was nützt mir das wenn ich z.b wine schnell mal Updaten will?

Ich meine Portage hat auch logischer weise die URL mit dabei wo man sich die Packete ziehen kann, aber wenn man z.b. KDE installieren will dann hat man mal schnell 100 Packete zu installieren die in einer Ebuilddatei ja nicht drinn sind...

ich hoffe das jemand erstmal verstanden hat was mein Problem momentan ist...ich würde nämlich gerne auf Gentoo umsteigen, es haben mir eben viele Leute davon berichtet und ich muss sagen die Idee gefällt mir auch  :Laughing: 

----------

## revilootneg

Ich habe gute zwei Jahre Gentoo nur über Modem genutzt, allerdings mit der Option mit meinem Laptop in der Schule regelmäßig den Portage Tree zu updaten und die Sourcen zu ziehen. Diese kann man dann auf jedem weiteren Rechner nutzen.

Wenn dir eine solche Möglichkeit fehlt und auch keine Aussicht auf DSL-Anbindung mittelfristig besteht, dann solltest du m.E. ernsthaft darüber nachdenken ob du nicht lieber bei einem weniger Netz-intensiven System bleibst. Zwar definiert sich Gentoo nicht nur über die extreme Aktualität, aber du wirst schnell immer schneller immer neuere Software haben wollen und deine Internetrechnung steigt (wenn du dich nicht unter Kontrolle hast *gg*).

Ein (zugegeben extremes) Beispiel aus den vergangenen Wochen:

Ich habe mein System für etwa 2 Monate unberührt gelassen. In dieser Zeit wurde unter anderem kde-3.5.7 stable, dazu kommt noch openoffice, firefox, thunderbird und nicht vergessen: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

So kam ich auf gut und gerne 800MB an Source-Dateien, dazu kommt noch das Updaten des Portage-Trees, das üblicherweise mit 56k etwas dauert, sodass du mit einem zeitbasierten Tarif eine große Stange Geld los bist.

revilootneg

EDIT:

Zu deiner ersten Frage: Offiziell ist Stage1 nicht mehr unterstützt und wird als Overkill erachtet. Für dich gilt: Du musst noch ein bischen mehr ziehen!

Du gehst in Frage 2 darauf ein, dass du aus den ebuilds einzeln die URLs lesen willst und das dann laden und hast selbst schon erkannt, dass das bei 100 Paketen relativ sinnlos ist. Es gab dazu hier im Forum auch ein HOWTO, das so etwas ein klein wenig automatisiert hat, bei Interesse such da mal nach.

----------

## Lava186

Stimmt schon irgendwo das ich wegen dem System mal nachdenken sollte, nur mir ist keine andere Distri bekannt mit der man genauso schön Basteln kann wie bei Gentoo...mir kommt es eben bei meinem neuen System vorallem darauf an meinen PC selbst zu konfigurieren und nicht ihn durch 1000 Packete die ich nicht brauche zu zumüllen wie es bei Suse der fall ist.

und das schätze ich eben an Gentoo, und besonders Portage ist ein Grund warum ich mich für Gentoo entschieden habe es nutzen zu wollen, und eben dei freiheit bei der Konfiguration des PCs und wie gesagt mir ist keine Distri bekannt die mir die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie Gentoo bietet, gut sowas wie Portage ist einmalig und gibts glaub ich nicht ein 2. mal, aber mir ist eben auch ein tool wichtig was mit hilft die software zu installieren und zu managen wie eben portage...

weißt du auch unter was ich das howto finden kann bzw. gibt es das im deutschen Teil des Forums oder im englischen? kann sein das ich da beim suchen nicht gründlich genug war und auch nicht gerade wusste unter was ich suchen musste...aber trotzdem erstmla danke für deine schnelle Hilfe

----------

## revilootneg

Es steht in der Gentoo Wiki.

Es will dich sicher niemand davon abhalten Gentoo zu installieren, ganz im Gegenteil und sicher wiegen die Vorteile die du genannt hast weit mehr als die Nachteile! Du solltest aber wenigstens  für die Installation an einer DSL-Leitung hängen. Also sieh zu, das jemand mit ner Flat eine Lan veranstaltet, dann hast du für die Installation und das Fetchen ne Nacht Zeit   :Twisted Evil: 

revilootneg

----------

## Lava186

Das mit der LAN Party werd ich mir auf jedenfall als alternative offen halten   :Twisted Evil: 

ist doch schon was feines neben der installation der packete zu zocken...

aber ne kleine frage zum tutorial, es ist in der Tat recht nützlich und ich will es auch benutzen, so kann ich dann wenigstens aus der Schule meine Packete ziehen...nur dort sind alles Windoof rechner, demzufolge muss ich ja aus dem tutorial denn code nutzen der unter "windows-download.pl" zu finden ist...aber wie soll ich das Programm dann nutzen wenn 1. auf denn XP Rechnern kein Perl drauf ist und ich eine Portable Version von Perl brauchte (nun nicht gerade Portable, eben nur eine die keinen Systemneustart verlangt, falls das überhaupt der fall sein muss) und 2. der PC am LAN hängt, ich versteh nämlich nicht ganz wie man dort die Proxy einstellen soll...

ich denke mal wenn ich das hinkriege das dieses Script in meiner Schule rennt, könnte es dann endlich mit Gentoo was werden   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## revilootneg

Google füttern, z.B. mit "gentoo distfiles download windows" liefert u.a. noch einen Gentoo Wiki Link.

Damit du auch gleich lernst den wichtigsten Grundsatz zu befolgen: Erst suchen, dann fragen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lava186

Ich meld mich mal hier wieder da ich nicht unbedingt ein neues Topic dafür eröffnen will...

so ich hab jetzt eine etwas bessere Internetverbindung und zwar web'n'walk von t-mobile...das problem ist das ich ein usb modem habe, unter suse hab cih es schon erfolgreich installieren können, nur bei gentoo macht es mir etwas sorgen da ich es schon zu anfang an brauch wegen den portage packeten...

die sufu des forums hat mir auch nicht weiter geholfen, wenn ich umts eingebe bekomme ich etwas mit pci karten, und mit huawei bekomme ich auch nihcts wirklich nütliches und beim gentoo wiki gehts mir genaus...

----------

## SvenFischer

Such nicht im Gentoo Forum, sondern allgemein. Dann findest Du viel zum Thema und kannst dann hier berichten.

----------

